# THX Launches 4K Ultra HD TV Certification Program



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: BigPictureBigSound


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I assume a THX tv is better then a non THX tv or no?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

tripplej said:


> I assume a THX tv is better then a non THX tv or no?


Of course and that will be reflected on the price tag as well.


----------

